# EGGS !!!!!! First Spawn EVER



## Kyle15 (Apr 22, 2015)

I HAVE EGGS. THE EGGS ARE LIKE PASTEL WHITE IN THE BUBBLE NEST.

I AM USING MY DELTA RED FEMALE x HMPK PINKISH EE

THE SPAWN WAS PLACED IN ON Month : 11 Date : 1 Year : 2015
AND SPAWNED ON 3 DAYS LATER, UNFORTUNATLEY DID NOT GET FOOTAGE
. 



I SPAWNED BBBBEEEEETTTTAAAASSSS


----------



## NoNovice969 (Feb 10, 2015)

Can you post pictures of the parents?


----------



## Kyle15 (Apr 22, 2015)

I sure can when I get my computer logged on, Dont remember pass w , so my email was on my phone and my phone broke so, Might have to make a new account but I will try, or I could post on imgur and give links


----------

